# Personalized Gift's for the Goat Lover!



## Texas Skyz (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey everyone!

Long story short, I love making things with my hands. Sewing, Clay art, etc. Sadly, I've gotten terrible carpel tunnel which really limits what I can do. Doesn't help I get huge swollen painful lumps in my wrists when I overuse them.

I started tinkering with digital art and found a hobby I can still DO! Without living in pain from my hands and wrists. I'm still learning as I go but here are some of my goat drawings that I've put on Zazzle items.

If you are not familiar with Zazzle, they are a print on demand site. All of these items are designed by me  Many can be customized with your information. Items are not printed until you order them and they ship directly from Zazzle, not me. Everything I have had ordered for myself from Zazzle has been very good quality.

( I do make a very small commission off these items.)

I'll come back from time to time and update this thread with new items. Especially with the Holidays coming up. I'm trying to get more breeds drawn up but sometimes they turn out and other times I have to walk away and come back to them later. LOL

If you have something you would love to see done, let me know. No promises. I tinker with these in my free time. Maybe I'll get around to make it 

Here is my full Zazzle shop: 
https://www.zazzle.com/store/texas_skyz?rf=238427451069717946
These might be my favorite creations so far. I keep all of my registration papers in binders which is what gave me the nifty idea to create these : 


Herd Book Binders
by 238427451069717946​
Here is my Nigerian Collection. LOL What can I say, they are my favorite breed.



Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats
by 238427451069717946​


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:
Very nice.


----------



## Texas Skyz (Sep 27, 2019)

Eeek! Time has gotten away from me! LOL With the cooler weather I've been so busy outside I haven't been on the computer nearly enough with free time. Kidding season starts for me in about a month and I'm SO not ready! Am I ever?

Anyways, LOTS of new items in my store over the last few weeks. I'll highlight a few of them but you can check out my full store here : 
https://www.zazzle.com/store/texas_skyz/collections?rf=238427451069717946

If you have any special requests for goat combinations I don't have pictured let me know. I am still trying to accommodate special requests.

Personalized Ornaments!


Customized Goat Ornaments
by Shannon James​
Rubber Stamps!


Rubber Stamps
by Shannon James​
Kidding Schedules!



Dry Erase Boards
by Shannon James​
ENJOY!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------

